# Wollte auch mal Hallo Sagen



## nylonfan78 (29 Sep. 2018)

Hallo bin Neu hier. Mal sehen was es hier so alles zu entdecken gibt... :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (29 Sep. 2018)

*AW: Vollte auch mal Hallo Sagen*

Hallo nylonfan78, Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## semprebri18 (9 Nov. 2018)

Willkommen, ich bin auch neu hier und muss mich zurecht finden :O


----------

